# What beetles are they --- grubs



## yen_saw

Found lot of huge grubs today under an oak log. They are about 3-inches long and 1 inch wide. What beetles wil they be? Thanks for the id help.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

they're absolutely gigantic!


----------



## lullaby10

go to this website and post a pic of the grubs. Someone will be able to tell you what they are: http://www.whatsthatbug.com/


----------



## Ian

oh wow yen! they are huge, nice find.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks for the link Lullaby10. It leads me to the bug guide site. Unfortunately all they can say is they are scaraboid. Would be great if this is Dynastes Titiyus or even Megasoma spec (wishful thinking i know!!). It also gives a painful bite...oouuch!!

I will update the species name when it becomes available. Thanks again.


----------



## Samzo

Cool Yen, Yeah grubs tend to have nasty bites due to their wood knawing jaws. Will be interesting when they pupate


----------



## garbonzo13

This was the best I can do. Couldn't find anything but Dynastes Tityus or grantis around your area. But here is a link also.http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/species/Dynastes_tityus.htm


----------



## Guest

Thanks Greg, So far some people from Bug Guide told me they are either Dynastes Tityus or Ox beetle. I am not sure we have D. Granti here. I was also told that Megasoma spec. grubs has hairy butt so this unfortunately not the rare megasoma spec. Guess only time can tell what species they really are.


----------



## garbonzo13

Good luck with them. Keep us posted.


----------



## Orin

Strategus aloeus

It's not megasoma or tityus.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Orin!!


----------



## Rick

What are your plans for them yen?


----------



## yen_saw

Hope to raise them into beetles. They are ox beetles.

I am not sure if the grubs are canibalism but i am separating them into individual container.


----------



## yen_saw

Just an update, someone from beetle hobbyist forum had identify the grubs as Strategus julianus, which is another species of ox beetles. This is what he wrote. If you are interested with beetles read on.



Hi Yen,

That's definitely a species of Strategus rhino beetle. Possibly, Strategus julianus, which is common in the Houston area. You can see a photo of a male S. julianus at the following page - http://entweb.clemson.edu/museum/beetles/local/btle35.htm

One of the main identifying features to look for is the dark, median groove at the top of the head capsule, where it joins the body. Dynastes tityus doesn't have this. Also, the grubs of Strategus have a more distinctly reddish-brown head capsule than do those of D. tityus.

If you keep the grubs in some moistened rotten wood, they should do fine and eventually transform into adults.

C. Campbell

Family SCARABAEIDAE -

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/


----------



## Orin

Strategus aloeus in North America is sometimes referred to as Strategus aloeus julianus. There is no such thing as S.julianus -check any rhino beetle book.


----------

